# Hot Plate or electric skillet?



## woodruff (Jun 5, 2008)

im converting a charcoal smoker into a hybrid charcoal electric smoker, would it be   more powerfull to have a hot plate with a stainless basket for woodchips or just to buy an electric skillet and put the chips right in, id be smoking mostly beef and pork so i guess id need it to stay around 225 to 250 degrees constant temp.   i noticed    ronp100343  converted a single door refrig. into a smoker with a skillet, did this work well?  thanks for the help


----------



## jtribout (Jun 5, 2008)

1000-1100 watt unit should do the trick. Good luck!


----------

